# Hello! I'm new here!



## EventingLyn (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice to meet ya!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Hello nice to meet you and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

QuadricornNinja said:


> Hello everyone! I'm a 16 year old girl from Missouri, USA. I've been taking riding lessons since I was 6, but moved from the lesson program to a trainer when I was about 8 or 9. I've had quite a few different horses in my life. I currently have a 5 year old, 16.2 hand APHA gelding named Dylan (Dilly or Dill Pickle for short). I was on the 4h hippology team for my state this year. We took third in the nation (not too shabby if i do say so myself). What else? Well I have 3 Guinea pigs: Merida, Aurora, and Tiana. I also have a white German Shepard named Belle.



Sorry to be dumb, but what is a hippology team?


----------

